# Hilfe! Brauche "Einschussloch" für PS



## neptun (5. Mai 2004)

Hallo

Ich kenne mich mit Photoshop garnicht aus und habe ein riesenproblem.
Ich brauch ein einschussloch was zu dem unten beigefügten bild passt.Das logo hätte letzte woche fertig sein sollen....Das einschussloch darf nur in einfarbig (weiss).Wäre für jegliche Hilfe sehr dankbar

Kontakt auch über email           dimi@web.de 

Gruss Dimi


----------



## fluessig (5. Mai 2004)

In welche Art von Material wird denn "geschossen"? Papier oder Metall?


----------



## Leola13 (5. Mai 2004)

Hai,

hier  werden Sie geholfen.

... und bei deviantart gab/gibt es brushes mit denen man so etwas recht einfach machen kann.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (5. Mai 2004)

Hi,

Metallschuss: http://www.labproduction.de/tuts/einschussloch.htm

Glasschuss: http://www.labproduction.de/tuts/einschusslochg.htm

Für andere Materialen melde Dich einfach nochmal.

Gruss vom ALF


----------



## neptun (5. Mai 2004)

*re*

Die Kontur soll einen Sniper darstellen deshalb in metall.
Vielen dank für die schnellen antworten werds mir anschauen und euch bescheid sagen.

danke nochmal gruss dimi


----------



## neptun (5. Mai 2004)

Hi

glas,papier oder metall?Ich muss mal schauen was am besten aussieht.Da es das frontcover einer CD werden soll könnte auch glass möglich sein wie man bei 50 cent sieht.Muss mal schauen.Poste euch das ergebniss.weitere links
wären nett.

Dimi


----------



## Male (5. Mai 2004)

Vielleicht hilft ja auch eine Collage. Einfach aus dem Internet ein Bild suchen dieses über Dein Bild legen und dann anpassen.


----------



## Normatel (6. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von neptun _
> *Hi
> 
> glas,papier oder metall?Ich muss mal schauen was am besten aussieht.Da es das frontcover einer CD werden soll könnte auch glass möglich sein wie man bei 50 cent sieht.Muss mal schauen.Poste euch das ergebniss.weitere links
> ...



Hi,

Kann mir jemand erklären oder ein tut zeigen wie ich zu solch einem Einschussloch komm .... bei dem einen Tut ist es zwar beschrieben wie man eines macht, aber dies ist eher für entfernungen, für goße Einschusslöcher ist das etwas zu simple, da würde mir so ein Einschuss wie bei dem 50Cent Album besser passen, bitte um Hilfe.


----------

